# Weds 8th SJTickets



## zipzap (1 August 2012)

Now showing as available, £95 price bracket only. 

We can't afford (after recent other expenses!) but wanted to give the heads up.

Good luck x


----------



## smellsofhorse (1 August 2012)

I got mine on the first round of tickets sales!
Can't wait. 
Just annoyed i didnt get any for the xc or evening Sj.


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

Noooooo I need tickets for that day! Well not need but want. Literally watching every second I can and refreshing the page constantly


----------



## dieseldog (1 August 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Noooooo I need tickets for that day! Well not need but want. Literally watching every second I can and refreshing the page constantly
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel too upset I tried to buy them at 8.30am ish and they weren't there - fake tickets!


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

Ok I won't but constantly refreshing my screen is sending me mad, might just give up and wait til burghley xx


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2012)

Tickets are up again everyone!! Showing for all days


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

but not going through!


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2012)

I've got further than I've ever got before - I'm on the "requesting tickets" bit - but now I seem to be stuck in a queue and I bet they'll all be gone by the time it goes through!!!


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

if its says the wait time is anymore than a couple of minutes it normally doesnt work


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2012)

I can see I'm going to spend the next 5 days desperately trying for tickets any spare moment I have and still having no luck!! If only we'd got some of the zillion tickets we applied for originally


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2012)

I JUST GOT A TICKET!!!!! Even if it says wait time 15 mins, keep trying!!! That's what mine was!!! I got a ticket for Monday which was exactly what I wanted, so happy!!!!


----------



## CalllyH (1 August 2012)

it wont let me have any for wednesday


----------



## HashRouge (1 August 2012)

Don't give up, I'm willing you to get a ticket!!


----------



## Joeyjojo (1 August 2012)

Meh - not horsey, but just waited 45mins for 100m final tickets, when less than 1min away the website timed out and told me to sign back in. They've all now gone


----------



## Liostro (1 August 2012)

I really want dressage 7th and they show available at £95each just wish some cheaper ones would come up!!!!!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (1 August 2012)

HashRouge said:



			Don't give up, I'm willing you to get a ticket!!
		
Click to expand...

I second that! 

Keep trying, CalllyH. There's still a week to go.


----------



## Pebble101 (1 August 2012)

Still waiting after 45 mins and still saying 15mins.  Got down to less than a minute at one point then went back up


----------



## KrujaaLass (2 August 2012)

Just waited over 30 mins then came up no tickets.


----------



## Munchkin (2 August 2012)

I've admitted defeat.


----------



## merlinsquest (2 August 2012)

I have admitted defeat too, its a total farce.  I searched 3 times which took over an hour, each time no tickets.  All that are showing now are Monday £150.  What a complete waste of time.


----------



## CalllyH (2 August 2012)

Yep I've definatley given up x


----------



## madmav (2 August 2012)

Sorry if I'm repeating myself (that site making me lose sleep - gone mad), it is so frustrating, has driven me mad for months. But I did suddenly get a ticket for eventing, out of nowhere - still not sure how it happened. So keep trying. But it is sheer utter rubbish pants system. I'm still pathetically hoping for some athletics tickets


----------

